# random pic post



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

post random pictures of hydraulic related components..

pumps, valves, tanks, cylinders, anything interesting, i know someone has a pic of a clear bodied adex, maybe some pumphead internal gears, etc..

whatever, post some shit up!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

.....


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

your valve is done, I'll probably pick it up on Monday


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

SOME LA SQUARES & OTHER MISC. SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I think this is a china gear that one of my friends overlocked it and it broke he gave it to me so that I could open it :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

good pics, keep that shit coming!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 18 2006, 02:14 PM~4875710
> *good pics, keep that shit coming!
> *


 :0 :0 you stocked up big homie :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

BLOCKS


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

some of my shit :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

now dats some nice shit homie's keep em coming


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn it Dan i need those fat chrome cylinders!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

And this is what happens when you break a lower balljoint when you hit in the 70's(PINKY)........... :0 :0 :0 :0 Just a random pic....


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

pic


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I need a full stack of coils, Who's got something for me?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## lil giz (Sep 5, 2005)

starting early


----------



## lil giz (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil giz_@Feb 18 2006, 09:31 PM~4877387
> *that's me changing Tinys pump head
> *


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

here she is welding


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

get that little girl some gloves!


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 18 2006, 09:43 PM~4877488
> *
> *


I saw her on the new truucha video :thumbsup: got to get them to start early


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Got respect for that, but yeah, get her some Gloves, nothing worse then burn marks all over your hands.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is my 66


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 19 2006, 05:35 AM~4877419
> *here she is welding
> *


welding like a true champ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i weld gloveless too  :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 19 2006, 04:21 PM~4879736
> *welding like a true champ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i weld gloveless too   :biggrin:
> *


that's not cool, that's stupid...


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 18 2006, 03:55 PM~4875630
> *.....
> *



"GOOD GRIEF" ...havin' too much fun...???


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 19 2006, 07:47 AM~4879678
> *Here is my 66
> *



Really nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2006, 06:41 PM~4876806
> *I need a full stack of coils, Who's got something for me?
> *



:wave: 

Brand new 3.5 Ton Nacho Coils


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 19 2006, 10:46 AM~4880540
> *:uh:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=468809]


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

:0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

wrapped frame i got,i started to grind welds down


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

my hoop standing 3


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=508183] :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I love random pic topics.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

damn, are those SAE ported blocks? :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 18 2006, 07:50 PM~5076430
> *damn, are those SAE ported blocks?  :0
> 
> 
> ...



no, they are just 1" NPT blocks, although, all my new ones are SAE/strait thread/AN. No more teflon tape.  


those 1" blocks are for sale with the 4 NOS #16 old school checks and slowdowns, so its basically all 1", 4 blocks, 4 slows downs, 4 checks.  



ohh yeah, and the chrome double top pressure side return blocks are for sell also.




all these pics are from my last trip to LA, Im going back next month, should be a bad ass trip.


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

NICE PICS EVERY1


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 19 2006, 08:21 AM~4879736
> *welding like a true champ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i weld gloveless too   :biggrin:
> *


Me too.....but i wouldn't let my kid do it,nice to see them get an early start.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

knowone posting anymore,so here's another pic


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

see how red my hand is in the one pic? That's from welding with no gloves! 2nd degree sun burns! Don't do it trust me!


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Is that real weed or what :0 If it is I hope you dont get pulled over by a cop and find that stuff in your low low and make us lowriders look like drug dealers :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ yea thats real nice advertisement for showtime :uh: but send one of them bags ova here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

naw it's fake weed


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Mar 19 2006, 10:58 PM~5083025
> *naw it's fake weed
> *



*bull shit*


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 19 2006, 10:03 PM~5083053
> *bull shit
> *


nah man those look like plastic buds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Mar 19 2006, 10:58 PM~5083025
> *naw it's fake weed
> *


Is it :ugh: I bet showtime would not like that type of advertisement but oh well to each his own


----------



## simply_wicked_low (Jan 30, 2006)

YOU SURE LOWERED YOUR IMPRESSION THERE BUDDY!!! I HOPE THAT WAS MEDICALY PRESCRIBED TO: ______________ <(YOUR I.S.P ADDRESS WAS HERE.) ADDRESS RMVL 05:01:41 03-20-06


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

just gettin started


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

are these blue or teal..... and i want em...... wanna sponser me with these backing plates and blocks... heh kiddin........


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## LowSixFo (Jan 30, 2006)

my mpv we had, photoshopped to look lower but i did have the D's on tehre


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 20 2006, 04:13 PM~5087459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

Look man I'm not really worried about it, like i said it's fake  Oh and not me either. And showtime has seen the pic, and they didn't seem to mind too much, soooo quit acting so jealous! lol. If it'll make you happy I'll ditch the pic k?


> _Originally posted by simply_wicked_low_@Mar 20 2006, 03:40 AM~5084506
> *YOU SURE LOWERED YOUR IMPRESSION THERE BUDDY!!!  I HOPE THAT WAS MEDICALY PRESCRIBED TO: ______________ <(YOUR I.S.P ADDRESS WAS HERE.)  ADDRESS RMVL 05:01:41 03-20-06
> *


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 19 2006, 10:01 PM~5083043
> *:biggrin:
> *


Must just be your cammera but the top cylinder looks bent.
One more thing when you guys use one dump for two pumps, how do the fluid levels stay the same?


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

post some more


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

this is tite!......


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Mar 21 2006, 07:51 PM~5095870
> *Look man I'm not really worried about it, like i said it's fake  Oh and not me either. And showtime has seen the pic, and they didn't seem to mind too much, soooo quit acting so jealous! lol. If it'll make you happy I'll ditch the pic k?
> *


 why the fuck is everyone making a big deal its just a little weed its not like hes holding a kilo of powder.personally i like the picture.and that shit aint fake that lime color is unmistakable


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 20 2006, 12:31 PM~5086777
> *
> *


that your car?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 22 2006, 04:59 PM~5100824
> *this is tite!......
> *


I honestly might frame that picture! That shit is tight!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE'S A NEW CAR COMIN OUT FOR THE BAY AREA....WAY TO GO JIMMY :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

A LITTLE SNEAK PEEK.....UNDER NEATH


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 24 2006, 04:10 AM~5110671
> *HERE'S A NEW CAR COMIN OUT FOR THE BAY AREA....WAY TO GO JIMMY :0
> *


 hott........ love the backing plates :biggrin: been holding out :biggrin: find the closest box of mine and throw some in :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THIS IS FOR YOU CORY...I SEE U LOOKIN


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 24 2006, 04:13 AM~5110677
> *THIS IS FOR YOU CORY...I SEE U LOOKIN
> *


 :biggrin: 
:worship:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERES WHY U DON'T PUT BIG RIMS ON SHIT...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THEY START SOO YOUNG :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

its amazing what you can find in vegas


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Mar 23 2006, 02:56 PM~5106761
> *that your car?
> *


yep


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 24 2006, 04:16 AM~5110684
> *HERES WHY U DON'T PUT BIG RIMS ON SHIT...
> *


wtf happened


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

my front pump


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 12 2006, 08:50 PM~5230310
> *my front pump
> *


those hardlines look cool.....kinda reminds me of a bowtie....


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

yea man looks real clean


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=535782][attachmentid=535783] dan's old "64"


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

no shit somebody finally threw the airride out and put in a real suspension??? well done i must say that is fucking sick....


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 13 2006, 06:37 AM~5232131
> *no shit somebody finally threw the airride out and put in a real suspension??? well done i must say that is fucking sick....
> *



[attachmentid=535802]
[attachmentid=535803]
he redid the whole car,wrapped chrome susp.candy paint,quarter wrapped,ears wrapped,interior,motor,trim,stereo,hydro's,wheels....pretty much everything top to bottom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

:worship: wow that is sweet


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

beautiful i always loved that color / car. great job to whoever did the work its a gorgeous car.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Dan isn't that blue 64 your old car?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 13 2006, 08:47 AM~5232653
> *Hey Dan isn't that  blue 64 your old car?
> *


look^^^^^^^^^ it says dan's old "64"


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 13 2006, 09:18 AM~5232237
> *[attachmentid=535802]
> [attachmentid=535803]
> he redid the whole car,wrapped chrome susp.candy paint,quarter wrapped,ears wrapped,interior,motor,trim,stereo,hydro's,wheels....pretty much everything top to bottom.
> *


lol, did he reuse my old brake rotors at least :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looks good C, throw some elbows on those rear gauges :cheesy: 

Also, thanks for the advice on those lowers I hit you up about, did you see the end result?


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 13 2006, 01:57 PM~5234747
> *lol, did he reuse my old brake rotors at least  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good C, throw some elbows on those rear gauges  :cheesy:
> ...


naw!!! post'em up!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5232653
> *Hey Dan isn't that  blue 64 your old car?
> *


wow, how did u guess? :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 14 2006, 08:03 AM~5239045
> *naw!!!  post'em up!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

:0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 14 2006, 06:42 AM~5239106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!!!! you da man!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

BLACKMAGIC CREW GETTIN ALITTLE WET IN SAN BERNADINO :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is the roof of my car


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

just some pics


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 13 2006, 09:18 AM~5232237
> *[attachmentid=535802]
> [attachmentid=535803]
> he redid the whole car,wrapped chrome susp.candy paint,quarter wrapped,ears wrapped,interior,motor,trim,stereo,hydro's,wheels....pretty much everything top to bottom.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

my pump the white one :biggrin: 

befor in the us


















after 

it was here and i have it in my hands and rebuild the shit     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

1 inch :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 9 2006, 07:40 AM~5395726
> *my pump the white one :biggrin:
> 
> befor in the us
> ...


im loving that pump whats it going in


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

thangz bro


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Pump looks good...!!!


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)




----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@May 10 2006, 04:55 PM~5404894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh: Check out the 1960 Impala Chome trim on the back half. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-THE-LOW (May 11, 2006)

:0 that bitch is sittin up there,


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-THE-LOW_@May 11 2006, 06:17 PM~5411799
> *:0 that bitch is sittin up there,
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is that junk


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

i hope it`s got switchs


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: i love randomness


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 12 2006, 12:41 AM~5411978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## ON-THE-LOW (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-THE-LOW_@May 11 2006, 05:17 PM~5411799
> *:0 that bitch is sittin up there,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ON-THE-LOW (May 11, 2006)

...ITS GOT DROS


----------



## ON-THE-LOW (May 11, 2006)

:0 DAAMN THATS LIFTED! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 11 2006, 06:44 PM~5411999
> *:biggrin: i love randomness
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit did you cut the roof on the regal?


----------



## ON-THE-LOW (May 11, 2006)

REGALS ARE SO DAMN TITE!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

i got a lotta pics but i dont kow how to post em anymore.. the upload thingy is gone


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 3wheel_motion (May 10, 2006)

how did u do that


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLICK62_@May 12 2006, 09:33 PM~5419170
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)




----------

